# New Greater Deamons! (well most likely!)



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

was looking at Wraith's thread (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19371) about the new fantasy daemon prince and checked out the link, seeing i know a little german i looked about and found these off the same site 









well my guess its a greater daemon of nurlge, could i be wrong? :laugh:











im not sure about this one though... im thinking a generic daemon or maybe even a blood thirster?


hope you like!
-Riandro


EDIT: im not sure, but they look to be in forge-worlds style of sculpt, so chance's are they are gonna be from forge-world!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

It looks like the first one is a Great Unclean one that resembles the Forgeworld one and the last could possibly be a Bloodthirster more than likely.

I'd have guessed they'd be the updated GW versions for Deamons Release Wave 2 (the special Character Greater Deamons)


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Definately a nice find though k:


----------



## pixelgeek (Jun 4, 2008)

These miniatures are from a Canadian company called Ultraforge Miniatures. Not GW or FW at all

http://ultraforgeminiatures.com/

There is all sorts of news about them up on TGN

http://www.tabletopgamingnews.com/index.php?s=ultraforge


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yet another reason why Canada is awesome. :victory:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That dragon is sexy. Very sexy indeed.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

oh right, i shall like to buy these very soon then


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i thought all of this making models for wfb/40k by yourself was illegal or is there something i am not following ?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Spot The Grot said:


> i thought all of this making models for wfb/40k by yourself was illegal or is there something i am not following ?


Converting/modelling own models sure aint illegal, tho massproducing for profit might be


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> Yet another reason why Canada is awesome. :victory:


And here I thought it was awesome simply because it has you and I living in it Katie :victory:


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice, they have some really good sculpts there hopefully they'll keep up the awesome work they're doing.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Heh...these are tricky legally. 

It isn't illegal to produce models such as these, so long as you don't name them using GW's proprietary names. Several companies produce alternate IG or Space Marine models, primarchs, even the Emperor himself in model form...they just name their models using generic sci-fi terms. It's tricky as hell, but as far as I know it's totally legal. 


NOT that I'd suggest doing it yourself. I'd think it'd be best to avoid the issue entirely. 


:drinks:


----------



## stormcrow2099 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just bought a mini from Ultraforge earlier this year and was greatly impressed with the detail. I ended up buying a few more items from them for my RPG game I'm running.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

loyalist42 said:


> Several companies produce alternate IG or Space Marine models, primarchs, even the Emperor himself in model form.


Would you mind posting up a link or two to the sites that create said models? I'm just curious.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Woot I live in Canada to! Ultraforge is great! They aren't doing anything illegal it's there own stuff.


----------



## siamtiger (Jun 12, 2008)

Would you be so kind and post a link to the news instead of hotlinking the pictures?
I don't want to be all about the traffic, but i like clicks and views as well ...

http://www.brueckenkopf-online.com/?p=849

However, as it was written in the news (and even without knowing any german) it was clearly to understand, that these are ULTRAFORGE Miniatures and no GW / FW Miniatures.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

ive got several of these minis, and ive been extremly impressed by the detail. the guys at ultraforge are also awsome to deal with and have been very easy to work with through the shop i work at.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

yes as we can see by the warcraft case way back when. aslong as you use Generic terms, and keep the models from being EXACTLY like the models GW produces, they can try to sue you, but they would, in the end, lose.


----------



## Zarahemna (Aug 7, 2008)

*Would they try?*

Would they really try? There are enough people to chase who are selling copies of their own models without going after people who are just trying to make and sell compatible models.

In many ways GW is entirely powerless to stop them. Their power comes in restricting the models from use in their stores and tournaments. Which I can blame them for. It would be a bit like Apple encouraging people to use PC's.

They are fantastic models though, if only there were a greater range available.


----------

